# Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"



## Carp-MV (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da ich immer noch eine passende Hechtrute suche und nicht wirklich so richtig fündig wurde bin ich auf die Viper Serie von Kogha gestoßen. Alles was ich bisher im Askari Katalog lesen und sehen kann gefällt mir sehr und ich interessiere mich für nun sehr für die Viper SPIN 270cm, 30 - 80gramm Wurfgewicht.

Hat jemand diese Rute vielleicht schon und kann was darüber sagen. Negativ wie Positiv, alles würde mich interessieren. Darunter Qualität, Aktion und sonstige Eigenschaften. 

Ich frage deshalb weil ich sie äußerst ansprechend finde auf den Fotos und auch der Preis würde stimmen. Man kennt das man ja vom Auto und man sucht und sucht und auf einmal steht er da und genau diesen will man haben. Dies ist mir nun mit der Kogha Viper passiert. :m

Aber trotzdem würde mich einige Testberichte darüber stark interessieren....

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../spinnruten/kogha-viper-spin-ruten/detail.jsf

Da sie erst wieder in kürze Lieferbar ist bleibt ja noch etwas Zeit sich hier einige Meinung anzuhören. Hoffe sie hat hier überhaupt jemand im Board....|kopfkrat

Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*

Hmmm,

schwierig zu beurteilen. Ich kenne die Rute nicht - aber ne Spinnrute für unter 50€ beinhaltet meist Abstriche die man hinnehmen muss!

Zudem schreibst du nicht rein, wie mit was und wo du angeln willst.....


----------



## Koalabaer (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Da sie erst wieder in kürze Lieferbar ist bleibt ja noch etwas Zeit sich hier einige Meinung anzuhören. Hoffe sie hat hier überhaupt jemand im Board....|kopfkrat



Nur soviel,dieses in kürze Lieferbar kann sich ganz schön hinziehen.
Zum Thema Kogha: hier wird gleich wieder gemeckert...Problem ist: von Leuten welche sie nie gefischt haben.

Ich fische Kogha...aber nicht diese Rute,daher halte ich mich raus.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Carp-MV (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



> Hmmm,
> 
> schwierig zu beurteilen. Ich kenne die Rute nicht - aber ne Spinnrute  für unter 50€ beinhaltet meist Abstriche die man hinnehmen muss!
> 
> Zudem schreibst du nicht rein, wie mit was und wo du angeln willst.....





Das tut ja auch nichts zur Sache und ist nebensächlich. Ich will ja nicht in erster Linie lesen das jemand schreibt kauf sie dir sondern ganz einfach Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu dieser Rutenserie begutachten. 

Da hilft ein pauschales die ist zu billig niemanden außer deiner Beitragsanzeige. Außerdem die kostet wenn du genau hinschaust über 50€ das nur mal nebenbei, aber das ist ja jetzt in diesen Thema auch nicht der springende Punkt. 

Der Koalabaer hat meinen ersten Beitrag wie du merkst absolut richtig verstanden und äußert sich nicht dazu weil er sie nicht selber kennt. Vielleicht nimmst du dir daran auch ein Beispiel und schon bleiben solche pauschalen Kommentare aus. ;-)

Das ist natürlich absolut nicht negativ gegen dich gemeint. Also nicht falsch aufassen....


----------



## Ein_Angler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*

Zu Kogha Ruten wirst du in diesem Forum eher weniger Auskunft bekommen, weil es nunmal die Rutenserien des grössten und schlechtesten Gerätehändlers Deutschlands sind.
Das verhält sich ungefähr so wie im Reifenhandel, bezahlst 38€ für einen Dembica Billigreifen, und für 45€ bekommst schon einen vernünftigen Fuldareifen.

Bei einer Preisspanne von 25€-500€ für Ruten auf dem Markt, kannst du schon für 50€ eine ordentliche Rute käuflich erwerben ohne die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Ich will dich von der Rute nicht abbringen wenn du diese kaufen möchtest, aber ein paar alternativen solltest du dir auch empfehlen lassen.


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Zu Kogha Ruten wirst du in diesem Forum eher weniger Auskunft bekommen, weil es nunmal die Rutenserien des grössten und schlechtesten Gerätehändlers Deutschlands sind.



Man wundert sich immer wieder, wie ein so ,,schlechter,,Laden dann zu dieser Größe heranwachsen konnte. #c

Könnte man Askari,Kogha&Co nicht zumindest vernüftig diskutieren...ohne gleich immer pauschal auszuteilen. #6


Gruß Jörg


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*

Also ich habe genau diese Rute schon gefischt, weil ein Kumpel von mir die als Hechtrute hat. Ich fand sie angenehm, keine schlechte Rute aber auch nix herausragendes. Straff, geschmeidig, leicht kopflastig. Kann man kaufen, kann man mit angeln #6 !

Kogha ist nicht schlechter, eher besser, als andere Hersteller in dem Preissegment. Und Askari funktioniert eigentlich gut, wenn man da was bestellt. Das Problem ist, daß die Leute Askari-Ruten und Rollen für nichtmal nen 10er das Stück kaufen und sich wundern, wenn das Müll ist. Kauft das mal von anderen Herstellern, da ist kein Unterschied.


----------



## zanderzone (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*

Wo ist der "gefällt mir" Button, vermesser?!?!!?
Für 50 € kannste doch wirklich nicht viel falsch machen, aber ich würde die Rute trotzdem vorher (wenn möglich) mal in die Hand nehmen.
Ne Katze im Sack würd ich mir nicht kaufen!!

Gruß
zanderzone


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



> Also ich habe genau diese Rute schon gefischt, weil ein Kumpel von mir  die als Hechtrute hat. Ich fand sie angenehm, keine schlechte Rute aber  auch nix herausragendes. Straff, geschmeidig, leicht kopflastig. Kann  man kaufen, kann man mit angeln #6 !
> 
> Kogha ist nicht schlechter, eher besser, als andere Hersteller in dem  Preissegment. Und Askari funktioniert eigentlich gut, wenn man da was  bestellt. Das Problem ist, daß die Leute Askari-Ruten und Rollen für  nichtmal nen 10er das Stück kaufen und sich wundern, wenn das Müll ist.  Kauft das mal von anderen Herstellern, da ist kein Unterschied.



Danke für deine Meinung zu dieser Rute. Das bestätigt mein Verdacht das sie günstig und gut ist. 

Ja zanderzone das ist nicht so leicht. Der nächste Askarishop wäre 200km weit entfernt und ich glaube kaum einer fährt so einen Weg für eine 50€ Rute.^^

Dafür gibt es ja das Forum und ich wurde bisher nicht entäuscht wenn ich mich auf Meinungen anderer verlassen habe. Man muss sie nur gut aussortieren und Objektiv betrachten können und schon erkennt man ob jemand Sachlich was zu diesen Gerät sagt oder nicht. ;-)


----------



## zanderzone (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*

Wenn nicht, kannste se ja immernoch zurück schicken..


----------



## flasha (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> schwierig zu beurteilen. Ich kenne die Rute nicht - aber ne Spinnrute für unter 50€ beinhaltet meist Abstriche die man hinnehmen muss!
> 
> Zudem schreibst du nicht rein, wie mit was und wo du angeln willst.....



Was wären das denn für Abstriche?


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



> Was wären das denn für Abstriche?


 
Ein federleichter, schneller hochmudulierter Carbonblank, der nur rund 50% dessen wiegt, was dieser Blank wiegen dürfte.

Als Allround Spinnrute sicherlich okey - aber sobald man sich zum Beispiel aufs Jiggen etc. einlässt - wirds meistens eng.

Aber will die Rute nicht madig reden, da ich diese nicht direkt kenne. Habe in meinen mitlweile fast 15 offiziellen Angeljahren viel Gerät begrabbeln und fischen dürfen - und da gibt es schon Zusammenhänge zw. Verkaufspreis und Materialwahl....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*

Meine Empfehlung: Kaufen
Besitze exakt das beschr.Modell, vom feeling und der Aktion her viel Ähnlichkeit mit der ABU Vendetta-ist aber weitaus besser verarbeitet als die ABU,Ringbindungen und Lackierung gut, optisch dezenter Gesamteindruck und wirkt auch für eine Rute dieser Preisklasse erstaunlich schlank.Dazu tragen sicher auch die Einstegringe bei(Leitring Doppelsteg).

Natürlich kopflastig aber das gibts ja auch zur Genüge bei Ruten mit 3fachem Preis.Beim Griff werden sich die Geister scheiden...für mich mit 1,88m Körpergrösse passt die Grifflänge optimal.

Ist natürlich kein ultraschneller Besen aber weitaus mehr als nur ein fauler Kompromiss.Gummirute oder Lämmerschwanz Fehlanzeige!!

Nur bei dem WG hat sich Askari etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.80 g werfen ja,führen nein.Die würde ich je nach KuKö eher bei max. 60 g einstufen.Ein Screamin Devil (58g ?)war grenzwertig.
Nach unten bin ich mal auf 7g jigs mit 10er Gufi runtergegangen.
Optimum dürften 12er Gufis mit 15- 20 g Köppen sein.


----------



## Lorenz (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ...Ich kenne die Rute nicht - aber ne Spinnrute für unter 50€ beinhaltet meist *Abstriche die man hinnehmen muss!*...



Sie wird nicht an Testangler verschenkt, ihr Name oder der des "Herstellers" taucht nicht im www und Printmedien auf, es wird auf einen Zwischenverkäufer/Großhändler verzichtet ("Direktvertrieb"),es werden keine Repräsentanten bezahlt...

Meintest du sowas in der Art?
Ich bin mir bei oben genanntem nicht sicher, ich interessiere mich auch nicht für Werbetexte oder Zeitschriften, aber im Grunde dürfte es schon richtig sein, dass manche Firmen Unsummen in Werbung und Image investieren und das Geld irgendwie wieder reinkommen muss. In anderen Branchen ist es ja auch so.




Wenn irgendwelche Firmen/Importeure beim Chinamann solide Ware wie Zelte,(Bed-)Chairs,Taschen und usw. usf. mit eigenem Label ordern und verhökern können, wieso dann eigentlich nicht auch zumindest halbwegs gescheite Angelruten des unteren/mittleren Preissegments?
Ich bin grad ne River-man Rute am auseinandernehmen und mal abgesehen von optischen Mängeln und optischen Verarbeitungsfehlern/-mängeln/-schlampereien (mal ganz zu schweigen von der Art wie Askari Ruten verpackt |krach scheint das für den Preis eine absolut solide Rute zu sein. Wenn der Glasfaserblank genauso solide wie der Aufbau ist, dann wird das nach dem Neuaufbau eine richtig schicke und funktionale Rute :g Das ist aber nen Welsprügel, Glasfaser, brutale Wandstärke, doppelt unterwickelte Ringe etc. ...da sind unsauber angeschliffene Ringe oder dergleichen wohl eher zu verkraften als an einem Kohlefaserstecken zum Spinnen.
Lange Rede,kurzer Sinn: Ich tät dem Kram durchaus eine Chance geben. Irgendjemand muss es mal probieren und hier möglichst kompetent,unvoreingenommen und sachlich darüber berichten...


----------



## Koalabaer (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Das ist aber nen Welsprügel, Glasfaser, brutale Wandstärke, doppelt unterwickelte Ringe etc. ...



da bastelt doch nicht etwa einer an der Riverman Ultratip Wels rum?



> Lange Rede,kurzer Sinn: Ich tät dem Kram durchaus eine Chance geben. Irgendjemand muss es mal probieren und hier möglichst kompetent,unvoreingenommen und sachlich darüber berichten...



da liegt sicherlich das Problem.Wenige Angler mit ein biss'l Erfahrung kaufen&testen derartiges Material.
Da machen sich Aussagen wie: alles Askarischrott oder...kauf dir lieber was,,Richtiges''einfach besser.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lorenz (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> da bastelt doch nicht etwa einer an der Riverman Ultratip Wels rum?



Das ist aber nen Langzeitprojekt (x4), da erstmal was andres ansteht und auch so schnell kein Wels-Ansitz geplant ist.


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*

Pass nur auf, das du sicher von der Viper Spin und nicht der Viper Spin Ultra sprichst. (Weil du von mehr als 50€ sprichst, und die Viper "normal" nicht mehr als 50€ kostet.)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Die Viper "Ultra" hat nen Triggergriff!


----------



## ayron (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*

Ich kann auch nur jedem empfehlen.....einfach mal testen!!!

Einach in den Laden gehen und anfassen......

Z.b hab ich hier ne Shimano Forcemaster AX Jiggin/Jerk stehen..... bevor ich in den Laden ging dachte ich du wirst  niemals ne Shimano Rute für wenig Geld fischen, aber nun ist sie da:m
35€ habe ich bezahlt..... vorher hatte ich gedacht ich müsste mindestens 70/80 hinlegen, um zufrieden zu sein ( Preis der voher geschüttelten)

Die Rolle dazu ist ne Ryobi Oasis 2000 ( ca 30€) und die ist verglichen zu ner Redarc fast gleichwertig..... und hält auch schon 1 Jahr ohne Probleme

Also testen kann sich auch auszahlen, aber man sollte das gerät schon Persöhnlich in Augenschein nehmen#6


----------



## Carp-MV (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



> Pass nur auf, das du sicher von der Viper Spin und nicht der Viper Spin  Ultra sprichst. (Weil du von mehr als 50€ sprichst, und die Viper  "normal" nicht mehr als 50€ kostet.)
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Die Viper "Ultra" hat nen Triggergriff!


Nein das stimmt nicht... ;-)
Der Einzelpreis dieser von mir genannten Rute beträgt genau 57,13€. Immer auf den kleinen Stern achten. Für 39€ bekommt man die nur ab 2 Stück beliebiger Artikel aus einer bestimmten Rubrik. Wer als nur diese eine Rute kauft bezahlt also über 50€. 

Ich werde sie jedenfalls mal Bestellen und nehme mal die 300cm und 270cm Version. Die 3m Rute ist ja verfügbar wie es aussieht und der Preis ist dann auch geringer. Egal ob die andere später kommt oder nicht.


----------



## ayron (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich werde sie jedenfalls mal Bestellen und nehme mal die 300cm und 270cm Version. Die 3m Rute ist ja verfügbar wie es aussieht und der Preis ist dann auch geringer. Egal ob die andere später kommt oder nicht.



Wenn sie nicht zusagt kannste sie ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück schicken, aber wenn du 2 kaufst und eine zurück geht musst du dann nicht den vollen Preis zahlen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*

Ich besitze einige Koghruten.

Allerdings aus der Legendserie.
Sehr Sehr gut verarbeitet und gutes Preisleistungsverhæltniss !

Zu meinen Lieblingsknueppel hat sich die Kogha Legend Pike Spinning entwickelt.#6
Allerdings nehme ich die Rute nicht zum (Pike Spinning) Hecht spinnen sondern zum Rapfenangeln.:vik:


----------



## StevenHamburg (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kogha Viper SPIN "Erfahrung und Diskussion"*

*Thema rauskram*
Meine Viper Spin, 2,70m und 30-80g ist mir heute Abend leider gebrochen, habe 4 Jahre sehr viele Fische fangen können und war sehr zufrieden mit dieser Rute in Kombination mit einer Ryobi Cynos 3000 hatte ich eine sehr gute Ausrüstung die mich nicht im Stich lies.
Auch heute noch eine absolute Empfehlung.


----------

